
Wire’s independent security review – Server source coming end Q1 2017 - tdkl
https://medium.com/wire-news/wires-independent-security-review-61f37a1762a8#.hqj2nggg0
======
Siimteller
Direct link to the report itself
[https://www.x41-dsec.de/reports/Kudelski-X41-Wire-Report-
pha...](https://www.x41-dsec.de/reports/Kudelski-X41-Wire-Report-
phase1-20170208.pdf)

------
secfirstmd
Why just review the source of the crypto? Why not the rest of the software
used by Wire?

~~~
Siimteller
They reviewed protocol implementation and the post on Kudelski site says that
they'll tackle the complete solution in the next phase.

I'm no expert but these reviews are no trivial matter, takes time and effort.

